# SM Kabuto vs Nagato



## joshhookway (Mar 28, 2013)

Location: Kabuto vs MS Bros
Restrictions: Edo Tensei
Knowledge: None for Nagato, full for Kabuto
SOM: IC
Distance: Kabuto vs Sasuke and Itachi

Scenario 1: SM Kabuto vs Pein

Scenario 2: SM Kabuto vs Healthy Nagato


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 28, 2013)

This really depends on how Nagato plays his cards.....

If he starts off as the aggressor via the nuking + hax spree he wins, if he plays the sit an wait for Kabuto to make his move game (i.e like against SM Naruto) he gets boned.... hard

Secondly..... Does Nagato acquire knowledge via his _Pein Rikudo_ for round 2?


----------



## Luftwaffles (Mar 28, 2013)

Kabuto literally outlasts Pein in SM. Human Path may be a bitch vs Nagato, however.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 29, 2013)

Scenario one:

Kabuto has an increased healing factor via Karin and his ability to slowly turn into liquid via Suigetsu along with his healing jutsu, makes it so it'll be hard for Pain to hurt him. With the ability to constantly draw in the force of nature via Jugo this means Kabuto can stay in SM as long as he wants and once in it and with his perceptual abilities it'll be hard for the six paths to hit Kabuto. Bam look at that double whammy,Pain will have problems hitting Kabuto as well as hurting him.

With Kabuto's chakra scalpel he can cut down any Path strength which would be helpful if he goes underground and pop up grabbing their legs as well Kabuto being able to  outright cut them in half if he lands a successful hit. Kabuto also has Manda 2 which can pretty much deal with any summoning Pain has bar the dog and Manda2 can likely keep the dog busy until Animal Path has been dealt with.

Then there's the sound 5 abilities Kabuto can use. He can use Kidomaru webs which will bind all the paths excluding Preta and Deav as one can blow it off while the other can absorb it. With Kimimaro's  Sawarabi no Mai he can pretty much take out all the Pain as there will be multiple bones as strong as steel. As we saw Deva barely reacted to Kakashi coming up from underground and stabbing him in the chest, but with quite a few of these coming from right under him its likely that he would get stabbed if he used a ST less then 5 seconds earlier as well as the other paths near by as well would likely get hit.  If any path is near Deva path and he can use ST then im not sure he would use his full abilities as it would hurt the other paths since he'll send them flying, how bad they hurt depends on how much power Deva path uses as well as how close they are to him. With Tayuya he can trap all of them in a genjutsu(as well as any summoning out) which would lead to an easy win.

Then there's two Sage Mode jutsu which could really mess up Pain. First there's Hakugeki which will blind pain as well as paralyze them, which will be quite helpful in taking out a path body or two. And then there is Muki Tensei which might be able to take out a body or two but most likely leave said pain path open to an attack.

Kabuto can pretty much deal with all pain paths and would really only have a problem with Preta,Asura and Deva path but with Kabuto having full knowledge while the paths have none, Kabuto could easily take out these paths to increase his chances of winning. I'd favor Kabuto more times then not.


----------



## joshhookway (Mar 29, 2013)

Remember, Tayuya's genjutsu is based on sound. Shinra Tensei like Temari's fan should be able to counter it.


----------



## Larcher (Mar 29, 2013)

Kabuto lacks destructive jutsu to take the paths though I can see this fight lasting a while the sound 5 haxes will get counter acted almighty push moves Kydos webs they'll just evade kimimaru and they'll help break Tayuya's genjutsu as they'll break eachother out of it I'm sure the adura path will get raped though eventually and the animal path's summons will keep kabuto on his feet but personally I think Kabuto gets caught of guard by the ninkendo.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 29, 2013)

Kabuto loses both, but 1st one more horribly given his sage precog can't protect him from 6 people simultaneously.


BT + soul rip would end this.


----------



## joshhookway (Mar 29, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Kabuto loses both, but 1st one more horribly given his sage precog can't protect him from 6 people simultaneously.
> 
> 
> BT + soul rip would end this.



Naruto's sage mode protected him. BT wouldn't work as Kabuto has superior reflexes.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 30, 2013)

joshhookway said:


> Naruto's sage mode protected him. BT wouldn't work as Kabuto has superior reflexes.



Naruto lost to Pain.
When he had full knowledge & prep. And Pain was nerfed.

How does one defend against BT with reflexes alone ?


----------



## joshhookway (Mar 30, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Naruto lost to Pain.
> When he had full knowledge & prep. And Pain was nerfed.
> 
> How does one defend against BT with reflexes alone ?



You realize that Sage mode grants reflexes and physical strength. Naruto easily beat the paths in taijutsu.

Naruto beat Pein. Stop being a delusional Pein fan. Kabuto has full knowledge as well. Naruto didn't have prep either.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 30, 2013)

Kabuto is far too versatile for Nagato to take down. Bar Chibaku Tensei and Soul Rip, Nagato actually lacks a way to put Kabuto down. Kabuto is capable of liquifying himself, regenerating, and using the powerful Oral Rebirth technique, all of which makes him near impossible to defeat outside of unconventional techniques (such as Izanami). As a Sage, Kabuto has one of the most powerful sensing techniques displayed in the manga, and was capable of dodging attacks that normally, aren't capable of being avoided, such as Susanoo's Arrows or Amaterasu. Kabuto is familiar with the location, and has shown that he is quite capable of manipulating the field to his advantage. Kabuto's biggest weakness, however, is his underwhelming offense, but he does have three techniques that pose a large problem for Nagato/Six Paths of Pain; Tayuya's Genjutsu, which managed to capture two genjutsu masters, both of which had the Sharingan. The technique was shown to be too powerful for one single person to break, and required that the brothers break each other out, using their sharingan mind you. Sage Art: Hakugeki is a potent technique which can blind and paralyze even the strongest ninja. Itachi and Sasuke were only saved by Itachi's activiation of Susanoo (which not even Sasuke could do under the effects). The technique is also insanly fast in activivation, leaving little time to counter it. Finally, the last technique that Kabuto has that poses an issue to Nagato is Sage Art: Muki Tensei. The technique is insanly fast, and would have killed Itachi had he not have been an Edo Tensei. The technique manipulates the ground around the opponent, which is why it is difficult to defend against. 

Now, the three techniques I mentioned where ones that Nagato/Six Paths have no counter to, and would result in an instant kill. Kabuto has other means of killing them too, such as Manda II or Sage Enhanced Chakra Scalpels, the former of which was able to take down a gigantic island sized turtle, while the latter managed to kill Itachi, or would have had he not have been an Edo Tensei. Once again, outside of Chibaku Tensei and Soul Rip, Nagato doesn't possess anything to defeat Kabuto. I would have brought up Gedo Mazo, but Giant Snakes (including Manda II) are effective counters to that. Even CT and SR, Kabuto has the potential to survive. Summoning Manda II to counter the Chibaku Tensei would be effective, or Kabuto can burrow underground. SR can be stopped via multiple methods, oral Rebirth, being one of them. Kabuto can also utalize the Sound Five's techniques, such as Sakon and Ukon's bloodline, to potentially attack Nagato/Human Path before he gets his soul ripped out. Though, I don't forsee Kabuto actually being grabbed by Nagato/Human Path, since, as mentioned before, Kabuto has insanly powerful sensing skills and powerful reaction skills.


Overall, Kabuto holds the advantage in all categories and is versatile enough to survive against anything Nagato to dish out.


----------



## Axiom (Mar 30, 2013)

joshhookway said:


> You realize that Sage mode grants reflexes and physical strength. Naruto easily beat the paths in taijutsu.
> 
> Naruto beat Pein. Stop being a delusional Pein fan. Kabuto has full knowledge as well. Naruto didn't have prep either.



Of course Naruto had prep.  He arrived in SM and had 2 shadow clones on the sidelines gather natural energy.

And you didn't address his concern at all.  How does having good reflexes protect you from Bansho Tenin?  It really doesn't, at least not much.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 30, 2013)

joshhookway said:


> Location: Kabuto vs MS Bros
> Restrictions: Edo Tensei
> Knowledge: None for Nagato, full for Kabuto
> SOM: IC
> ...



Playing a lot of possum and making use of Senjutsu like White Rage and Muki Tensei will ensure Kabuto takes a lot of bodies out.
I can see Kabuto using White Rage and something to force a Shinra Tensei before the blinding effect kicks in. Then taking out God Realm. From there Kabuto can use Muki Tensei to take out the rest.

The game for Kabuto will be to eliminate God Realm as he makes things more challenging. Keep God Realm around long enough, and Kabuto loses because CT will come in and that is game over.

Scenario 2 will be troublesome for Kabuto because he's dealing with all the bodies in a single body (but faster and stronger) whose also got other skills. 
Nagato, with sensing, can sense chakra pressure. So he'll be able to use well timed Preta counters and be prepared for any chakra attacks.

He'll have tons of jutsu, *so unless Kabuto gets a fatal hit* then he'll encourage Nagato to use them and save ST for emergencies. He may even encourage a CT.

The bold really determines Kabuto's chances. If he lands it and kills Nagato, he wins. However if Nagato survives then CT will probably come in and then it is over. So it depends on how Kabuto plays his game.


----------

